# female guppies



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

how can i tell if a female will have the traits i want?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning celtic...

For novices like us, the best approach would be select one male that has the traits you want and then do the same with three females.

In about a month you should have fry and in two to three weeks the fry should begin to show their color.

Keep selecting the individuals, male and female that have the traits you want and keep them in a separate tank.

This is a very simple explanation, but in a few generations, you will have a reasonable sample of the fish you want.

B


----------



## Leopard Gecko (May 9, 2011)

For most traits, you can't tell if the female has the genetics you want unless you either know the parents and grandparents or you do some test crosses.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

ok i have been breeding based on looks 4 almost a year, but wanted 2 get more serious about it 2 try and get a nice sword or lyretail breeding pair or 2


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It's called selective breeding. You will need several tanks and a couple of years to set a trait. Start out with a male that has most of the traits you want. Add a couple of females. They would need to be virgin females. But remember a female can hold sperm for 6 months. Once you start having fry remove the male to a seperate tank. From those fry Pick out a couple of females to breed back to father, and in another tank a couple of the young males to breed with a couple of the virgin females, so on and so forth till you get the traits you want. If you want lyretail, I would buy a male lyretail to start out with.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

do u know where i can get a nice male lyretail? even better a nice bottom or top sword off of the cicular tail
ones like:YouTube - ‪Snakeskin double sword‬‏
YouTube - ‪pauly asch top sword guppies‬‏
YouTube - ‪Brilliant Super-Bright Blue Endlers!‬‏


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

and a better 1
YouTube - ‪An expensive Guppy‬‏


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well the blue endlers and the one above it are hybrids crossed between endler and guppies.

The bottom expensive guppy has taken a lot of selective breeding, and may have some endler in the beginning of the line.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You should be able to get what you want on aquabid. You may spend a few bucks, but you may be able to get to what you want faster.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

alright ill check it out


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

susankat said:


> Well the blue endlers and the one above it are hybrids crossed between endler and guppies.
> 
> The bottom expensive guppy has taken a lot of selective breeding, and may have some endler in the beginning of the line.


wat would u call the expoensive one?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Personally I would just call it a guppy. They are only expensive because someone bid that much.
I sold a couple of juvie angels that would be considered expensive because the bid got up to $58 because several people wanted them. I only paid like $60 for 45 of them.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

well i have a "japanese blue lyretail" thats what hes called aparently i picked him up at my lfs anyway 2 make him breed just top or just bottom sowrds from his double lyretail?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It's going to be a trial and error process through line breeding as explained above and will take time. Have plenty of growout tanks and lots of patience and you will eventually get there.


----------



## celticsfan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

so from a double swordtai li could possibly get a single sword tail?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes its possible, but as said it will take time and selective breeding.


----------

